# Hip bones are sticking out



## Taiwangoatie (Oct 25, 2014)

I am new to goat owning. I have 2 kids, about 5 months old. The one, Wendy, not too sure what breed she is, is fatter and you can't feel her hip bones. The other one, Heidi, a Nubian, has a fat tummy but her hip bones are sticking out. 
Wendy's poop is round and hard but Heidi seems to have more "solid" poop. They eat a variety of leaves in our garden. Heidi doesn't seem sick as she is running around, active and not just "sickly" 

Should I be worried about Heidi? 
Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have a fecal done to include coccidia.


----------



## Taiwangoatie (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks will get the vet to do a test


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Taiwangoatie;1796287They eat a variety of leaves in our garden. Heidi doesn't seem sick as she is running around said:


> What else are you feeding them?


----------



## Taiwangoatie (Oct 25, 2014)

They eat leaves from the citrus trees, black-jacks (that weed with the white flower), star fruit leaves, other shrubs in the garden (I have checked and they are not poisonous to goats) my roses and bulrushes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats need hay too. Alfalfa is a good hay, keeps them warm in the winter, puts on weight, you don't need to feed much, unless they are thin. 
You can alternate with another hay type, feed the Alfalfa in the evening. 
If they are looking good and browsing shrubs, feeding 1x a day grain and hay is wise or once in a while.
If they are thin, they need fed 2x a day.
If you can get a 16% protein grain. Like nobel goat and calfmanna, that will help put on weight.
Start out slowly. Any new feed must stared out a little at a time and then gradually increased. 

I agree to get a fecal for worms and cocci.

Goats need free choice loose salt and minerals with copper and selenium in it


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

At only 5 months they will really need some extra nutrition to grow properly. I would add some good quality hay or at least some alfalfa pellet to their diet also.


----------



## Taiwangoatie (Oct 25, 2014)

Just an update. She does (well did ) have coccidia. Our vet managed to get medication for her. He only deals with dogs and cats but he said that he will help with my goats. We did both goats just in case Wendy also had it. They came from the same farm so the chases are high that she also had it. I have to take them both back in 2 weeks for another set of injections. We also got some alfalfa added to their food. They get grains twice a day and they can eat what is in the garden the rest of the day. 

Very happy that our vet managed to help with them otherwise I had to take them to Taipei (which is a 3 hour drive). Our vet said that he will start looking into treating goats so if I have any problems in the future he will be able to help me more.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome! Glad you found the help you needed and it's always so fantastic to hear of a vet that's willing to learn more!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Glad you were able to get them treated.


----------



## Taiwangoatie (Oct 25, 2014)

Our vet is fantastic. Got him onto raw food for his dogs after he saw what good condition my 8 are in  
He is very helpful and friendly. Took a ton of photos to post on his FB page about having goats as patients.


----------

